

Stop Waiting for Gmail to Load on Your Mac with Fluid App - bradgessler
http://blog.bradgessler.com/stop-watching-gmail-load

======
pavel_lishin
Wait, is that sarcasm, or does it really load slowly for people?

~~~
bradgessler
Yeah, it takes a few seconds on the screen, which adds up over time. I talked
to somebody at Google and they said that man _years_ are wasted each day by
people waiting for Gmail to load. That's why Google is developing Google
Gears, to cache all of the scripts/etc needed to get Gmail running. The
problem is, at least for Safari users, is that Gears is still really buggy.

